# Smoked Salmon with Qview



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

I smoked some more salmon earlier this week and I am finally getting around to posting some of the Qview. This was brined in a dry rub for 12 hours then off to the smoker for around 4.5 hours with apple & cherry chips until internal temp reached 140. Turned out great and my inlaws loved their pieces that I gave them. Now I have a nice stock pile in the freezer for later. 

Sitting on the racks drying.


All finished ready to be packaged up.


Another finished shot.


Thanks for looking at my post.


----------



## old poi dog (Jan 24, 2010)

Those salmon fillets look great.  You done good there


----------



## treegje (Jan 24, 2010)

Man those look good ,certainly earned points


----------



## pignit (Jan 24, 2010)

What a nice pile of fish.... Shweeeeeet!


----------



## eaglewing (Jan 24, 2010)

very good looking


----------



## bbally (Jan 24, 2010)

excellent looking product!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

Those look great!  I'm thinking of curing lox.  If I do I will post on here, with Qview as always :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2010)

Now you have definatly done the salmon right. I need to get me some of that stuff I have a real new yorker coming soon. She just loves salmon.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

She loves salmon or she loves lox?  Two different methods of curing/smoking.

Lox you actually cure with salt then smoke on a cold smoker (should be between 65-80 degrees).  

Much different then the smoked salmon.  If she's a true New Yorker (I am) I have a feeling the thing she might like is the lox, thought I would never turn down tasty looking salmon like is in this post


----------



## rdknb (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow look nice, I was going to smoke some salmon but the price was way to high


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 24, 2010)

Yea its nuts now high of a price salmon is going for. I think the wife paid around $20 a fillet but they were huge fillets. She was the one that paid the cash for them so I wasn't going to complain! hahaha

I just love the flavor of good smoked salmon. The only thing that would make it better would be if I had caught them myself.


----------



## bbq engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Absolutely Beautiful!  I love smoked Salmon, and Mrs. Engineer wants some every time I pull out the smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a beautiful looking fish.


----------



## bbally (Jan 24, 2010)

Click the pick to go to the lox tutorial thread:


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice post Bally


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Great looking salmon, it's one of the few fish I smoke. Congrats my friend.


----------



## pike (Feb 13, 2010)

nice very nice


----------



## rdknb (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow they look great, Salmon is on my to do list


----------



## ramfan (Feb 13, 2010)

What brine did you use?

Sure looks great.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 13, 2010)

Your salmon looks fantastic.  I've never frozen cooked salmon.  How well does it heat up and what do you typically do with it after it's defrosted?

I often use hot smoked salmon for fish spread or just eat it as is.

I have a 3.8 lb side that was brined last night in a wet brine of 1.5 lb of salt/4 liters of water a long with some dark brown sugar and fresh ground coriander.  The thinner half brined for  5 hrs and the thicker side went for 11 hrs.  

It's drying in the fridge at this moment and will be *cold* smoked later today.  Samples sliced off meet the seal of approval for the smoking to come which I think will be alder and maybe apple.   

bbally, what's the purpose of the pink salt in the cure?  I see most gravlax recipes are just salt and sugar.  I mean I understand what pink salt does for retarding germs but is it necessary in a product you will eat within a week or are you using it as a flavor enhancer.  Just curious.  Would it have any effect on presumed parasites?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 13, 2010)

I just use a dry brine/rub of salt and brown sugar.

After I smoke it I freeze it and take it out when ever we are in the mood for some salmon. We will usually just eat it plain or on crackers. Some times we will make it into a dip as well with a little cream cheese.


----------



## jonboat (Feb 19, 2010)

I've got half a king salmon in the freezer - just might be my first smoke when it starts to warm up around here.  Any suggestions on a rub recipe for salmon?


----------

